# Request ATi Tool Bios Editor/Flash



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

Would it be possible to add a bios editor/flash tool to ATi Tool?


MVDDC,MVDDQ,VDDCI, and VDDC

Clock speeds/Memory speeds

Fan settings

Rabit only gives you the option VDDC with voltages, and doesn't support HD cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2007)

not planned. talk to the rabit guys


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

K


----------



## karlotta (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah go post over at http://www.mvktech.net/, and show them some love. They are loosing interest, and i want a 2900 update to the editor


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought this was their site http://radeon2.ru/


----------



## karlotta (Sep 30, 2007)

it is but i dont do the russian. And Jazz's last post in rabit was along time ago ...


----------

